
Saying Thanks: testing a new Reactions feature - laktak
https://stackoverflow.blog/2020/06/17/saying-thanks-testing-a-new-reactions-feature/
======
silverwings
This is a pattern that is seen under every answer on Stackoverflow. I do
wonder what the implications on upvote button would be and how a "Thanks"
differentiates from upvoting an answer. I wonder if Stackoverflow and creators
could benefit from a program like Github Sponsors. May the Web Monetisation
API can help

